# Tour de Cure Reston



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

Many bold souls gathered at the Reston Town Center and braved the 90 + degree heat to raise money for the American Diabetes Association.









The century riders were challenged with close to 4800 feet of climbing, nothing too long but there were some steep ones :








elevation profile​
There was even an off-road (or so it seemed) climb:









After 100 miles with plenty of climbing and heat it was great to be finished. Money was raised for a worthy cause and the organization of the event was flawless








You can view many more photos here

The pics aren't organized as yet, I need a little rest after the 3.5 hour drive home! Feel free to right click and save copies as your own.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the Pics*

John:

Thanks for the pics. I'm the guy in the blue Assos jersey in some of the rest stop photos from the slide show. It was a great ride, but a little too hot for my comfort level. I really appreciate your posting the ride profile. The friend with whom I rode had told me this was going to be a "flat" ride. Well, after the Mountains of Misery, which we rode two weeks ago, it was "relatively flat." But, flat it was not.

I see that you got lots of pics of Stacey aka "Miss Virginia." (for those who were not there, she is the person at the rest stop with a small jeweled crown pinned on her blouse.

Mark


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nothing flat about that course.*

Nope, not a flat place there. I didn't mean to take that picture of myself suffering up a hill, I was just trying to turn my camera off and put it away, man I look bad!  

Stacey was great, a great attitude and personality. Kept me motivated to make it back to that reststop


----------



## gunner (Jun 13, 2005)

*Great pictures*

Hey John, I was the guy you chatted with about injuries after the ride. (walter)

It indeed was a great and hot, let me say that again, hot day. I had plenty of energy after the ride, but my legs and body were screaming for the ride to end after the last rest stop. You know, the one with the girls wearing the bikinis. My friend Dave was definitely done before the ride ended, but last year I was the one keeping him from taking off so I was returning the favor. I knew the ride was going to be hot, but not that hot. Awesome pictures, can't wait for next year, perhaps I'll bring my camera to the ride instead of just saying I would.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

*Those are my...*

training roads...in fact, I saw many of the riders out there this weekend. I saw you were on Stumptown, did they have you climb Taylorstown Rd? That one will get your attention. I think they also sent you up Woodburn Rd, another short but steep climb.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yup!!*



novagator said:


> training roads...in fact, I saw many of the riders out there this weekend. I saw you were on Stumptown, did they have you climb Taylorstown Rd? That one will get your attention. I think they also sent you up Woodburn Rd, another short but steep climb.


We saw a few solos and a good sized group riding the other way. Everyone (that knew)talked about Woodburn beforehand, and it was a good one, but the others got my attention more, maybe because of their position later in the century. We did Taylorstown, and I remember the descent more than the climb for some reason - maybe we went down that portion you're talking about. Probably because it was a bit cooler down in that valley. That ride up the dirt/gravel rode was crazy, spinnin' the rear wheel all over the place trying to find traction on the loose gravel and dirt.

Those are some nice roads that ya'll have to train on! Its waaaaay too flat down here at the beach where I live.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

*Regards Taylorstown...*

It might be that you came up the other side, although it's a good climb either way. If you descended down into T'town, that is opposite of how we usually do it. We usually ride out Loyalty Rd (glad they are repaving that) to T'town then climb T'town Rd and descend down and work around to Stumptown Rd and climb that. If we are feeling especially masochistic, we will loop back doing each climb 3-4 times. I live in Leesburg, the town you went through right before Woodburn. We use Woodburn to do hill repeats, after several times up, that starts to hurt a bit 



johnbspinnen' said:


> We saw a few solos and a good sized group riding the other way. Everyone (that knew)talked about Woodburn beforehand, and it was a good one, but the others got my attention more, maybe because of their position later in the century. We did Taylorstown, and I remember the descent more than the climb for some reason - maybe we went down that portion you're talking about. Probably because it was a bit cooler down in that valley. That ride up the dirt/gravel rode was crazy, spinnin' the rear wheel all over the place trying to find traction on the loose gravel and dirt.
> 
> Those are some nice roads that ya'll have to train on! Its waaaaay too flat down here at the beach where I live.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*All hills hurt!*



novagator said:


> It might be that you came up the other side, although it's a good climb either way. If you descended down into T'town, that is opposite of how we usually do it. We usually ride out Loyalty Rd (glad they are repaving that) to T'town then climb T'town Rd and descend down and work around to Stumptown Rd and climb that. If we are feeling especially masochistic, we will loop back doing each climb 3-4 times. I live in Leesburg, the town you went through right before Woodburn. We use Woodburn to do hill repeats, after several times up, that starts to hurt a bit


Hey - I'm an old fat flatlander, ALL hills hurt!  (just look at that accidental picture I took of myself in that slideshow) Strangely I love to climb even though I'm not that fast uphill. Hill repeats on Woodburn would burn! I have to drop another 20 pounds and the hills will go by faster.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

*They sure...*

do hurt!! I'm not a small climber type either, when my team goes out on a ride together, the little guys drop me in a hurry up the climbs of any significance. But I do like them for the training aspect, they help me in the flat road races and crits and also the time trials.



johnbspinnen' said:


> Hey - I'm an old fat flatlander, ALL hills hurt!  (just look at that accidental picture I took of myself in that slideshow) Strangely I love to climb even though I'm not that fast uphill. Hill repeats on Woodburn would burn! I have to drop another 20 pounds and the hills will go by faster.


----------

